# Open Office: how do I alphabetize a list?



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I know that I've used Open Office in the past to alphabetize a long list of names, but it's been so long I've forgotten how. 

It seems I remember clicking an "A-Z" button in order to sort alphabetically; however, I don't see that button now. I feel sure I must be overlooking it somehow. 

I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who knows how to alphabetize using Open Office.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

You don't say if you are using the word processor, spreadsheet, etc.

However, in wordprocessor if you wish to sort items in a list--- Highlight the list, then goto TOOLS>SORT

There are options there to specify
letchworth


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

That's exactly what I was looking for -- thanks a million!!!   That's what I used to do, but somehow I had forgotten the process. You've been a big help!

By the way, I am using the word processor.


----------

